# Netsys-Online is now AI:Hoster



## Asim (Apr 7, 2015)

I used them for cheap Plesk licenses. Just received this in my mailbox (actually junk folder)



> ### English Version bellow ###
> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> wir möchten Sie heute darüber informieren, das aus Netsys-Online, AI:Hoster wird.
> ...


----------

